# crown caps and metallic taste



## herbenus (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a lot of beer bottles for samplers, and because they work great on campouts. But every once in a while I open a bottle and I catch a slight metallic taste. Sometimes only on the first sip (so maybe I need to let it air a minute). Other times it seems to last. Maybe it comes from the food I'm combining with it. Bottle age varies between a couple of weeks to a year.


Anyway. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this with crown caps. What else besides the caps can cause a metallic taste?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 10, 2010)

herbenus said:


> Anyway. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this with crown caps. What else besides the caps can cause a metallic taste?


glycerine (aka glycerol) in larger amounts (unsure what large means) can give wine a metallic taste.


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe its the caps you are using, just like anything else there are bad good and better ones available.


----------



## herbenus (Nov 10, 2010)

Good place to start. I'm still using old caps from my short-lived Mr Beermaker hobby. They're not rusty or anything but maybe good ones arecoated better. I'll get new ones and try them.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 10, 2010)

Technology has come a long way even with beer caps, now they have oxygen barrier caps. They also have some that actually absorb some of the O2 when bottled to further prevent oxidation. Here are the best ones George sells which would be all I ever used unti kegging.http://www.finevinewines.com/p-1657-4280.aspx


----------



## herbenus (Nov 10, 2010)

Just put these in my cart. I bottled a Barolo tonight with about 20 in beer and 187ml bottles.When the new caps arrive, I'll recap most or at least half and do a little test in a few months. Not sure how many it will take to draw a conclusion, but 20 should do it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to be of help.


----------

